

Ask HN: Best way to sync browser sessions across platforms? - antichaos

Like many fellow hackers, I use multiple devices to surf the net every day: mobile phone, iPad, laptop, desktop etc. I always face the problem of losing my browser session when I switch platforms. My straw-man solution is to manually save and restore links of open pages via Google Bookmarks. It works but is pretty inefficient. Do you know a better alternative? If not, what would an ideal cross-browser solution be like?
======
LeBlanc
I don't know if one exists, but a browser plugin that allows for cookie
synching might be able to do this. If it doesn't exist, someone should make
it.

Chrome has built in bookmark synching tied to your google account.

------
vog
Sorry for not providing a direct answer, but ...

I simply carry my laptop around.

That is, I don't surf with the mobile phone or desktop computer in the first
place. When I bought my laptop, I carefully chose a model that is small enough
to be carried around everywhere, but big enough for serious, daily work.

In other words: I bought a _portable working platform_ that frees me from
having to switch platforms.

Of course, at home and at work I attach a monitor, keyboard and mouse to it.
But I often forget to do that without even noticing, because my laptop has a
very good keyboard and I'm so used to it that it feels more natural than most
external keyboards.

------
pbhjpbhj
Start browser on home machine and use VNC or similar to get access to it?

~~~
vog
That's a nice idea, but that way you effectively limit the surfing speed to
the _upload_ speed of your internet connection at home.

Also, hardly any mobile phones, let alone the iPad, provide a VNC client.

